# Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt



## Emelie (16. Nov. 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

heute mittag hab ich in unserem Teich einen ca. 5 cm großen oder besser gesagt kleinen Shubukin entdeckt. Hat sich wohl die ganze Zeit gut versteckt gehalten.

Kann der bei so einer Größe überhaupt im Winter im Teich überleben?
Oder würde es da eher Sinn machen, daß man ihn rausfängt und in einem Aquarium im Haus überwintert?

Hab da eh im Moment 2 Goldies im 120 ltr. Aquarium, beide ca 8 cm  groß, die im kommenden Jahr in den Teich einziehen.

Viele Grüße
Sandra


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Sollte draußen funktionieren, besser für ihn wenn du ihn ins AQ packst. Aber das "aussiedeln" ist nicht immer ganz Problemlos.


----------



## Emelie (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

N'abend,

mit schwierigem Umsiedeln meinst du bestimmt den Temperaturunterschied im Wasser?

Das Aquarium innen hat im Moment Temperaturen zwischen 19 und 21 Grad.
Wie  würde ich das denn am besten hinkriegen?  

Grüßjen


----------



## Christian und Frauke (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Hallo Sandra,
bei 1,60m Tiefe sollte das eigentlich klappen mit dem überwintern im Teich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Rein ist immer einfacher wie raus. Einfach ne Wanne nehmen und über ein paar Stunden den Temperaturunterschied anpassen, oder in der Wohnung aufheizen lassen.


----------



## Annett (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Hallo Sandra.

Ich würde ihn draußen lassen..... macht ihm und Dir am wenigsten Streß.
Dafür dann im Frühjahr ein wachsames Auge auf ihn haben. 
Vermutlich ist er der Schwächste und damit derjenige, der als erstes auf kritische Werte reagiert. 

Viel Glück für den Kleinen.


----------



## Frankia (16. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Hallo Emelie,

ich habe in meinem Teich seit 5 Jahren mehrere Shunbunkis von unterschiedlicher Größe. Sie bleiben bei mir natürlich auch im Winter im Teich zusammen mit den anderen  Fischen. Mein Teich hat eine Tiefe von ca. 1,60 m (tiefste Stelle). Teilweise war auch schon eine kleine Eisdecke auf dem Wasser. Im Teich habe ich, damit er nicht ganz zugefriert, 2 Luftsprudler hängen, die den Auströmungsbereich offen halten. In diesem Bereich können auch die Faulgase aufsteigen.

Das wichtigste ist, sobald die Wassertemperatur auf ca. 4 -5 Grad abgesunken ist, nicht mehr füttern. 
*Unbedingte Ruhe am Teich* ist wichtig um die Tiere nicht aufzuschrecken. 

Gruß

Reinhold


----------



## Emelie (17. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Nochmal hallo alle zusammen,

erstmal danke für's Feedback.

Wollte euch nur kurz Rückmeldung geben, daß ich mich jetzt dazu entschlossen habe, den Mini da zu lassen, wo er ist!!!

Nämlich draußen im Teich  

Da wir ja auch eine Tiefe von ca. 1,60 haben, denke ich, daß es klappt.

Schönen Abend noch
Sandra


----------



## jochen (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

Hi...



			
				Emelie schrieb:
			
		

> Da wir ja auch eine Tiefe von ca. 1,60 haben, denke ich, daß es klappt.



denk ich auch...


----------



## sister_in_act (18. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Shubukin ca. 5 cm entdeckt*

hallo Emelie

habe auch noch späten nachwuchs bei mir  entdeckt, noch kleiner als 5 cm.
ich habe immer alle winzlinge drin gelassen  .
sie finden genug versteckmöglichkeiten und kommen  auch so gut durch, obwohl meine teiche im winter zufrieren bis auf wenige freie stellen.
gruß ulla


----------

